

How I Validated My Startup Idea Without Spending A Cent And You Can Too - nfeiglin
http://techu.com.au/2014/03/validated-startup-idea-without-spending-cent/

======
onion2k
A great way to validate _certain_ ideas, namely "things people would search
for on the internet and click on adverts for". If you had an idea for a
product that, say, gave developers a better way to do debugging like Mozilla's
new "rr" tool, I don't think this approach would validate it at all (based on
an assumption that developers are unlikely to click internet ads for debugging
tools).

There isn't a one-size-fits-all approach to idea validation. You need to pick
the technique that best suits the product.

